# Digestive Advantage IBS



## michelle005 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has ever tried this Digestive Advantage for IBS? I saw it in the store yesterday and was wondering if it would help me. Thanks


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

michelle005 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever tried this Digestive Advantage for IBS? I saw it in the store yesterday and was wondering if it would help me. Thanks


Everything is worth a shot. This product is generally pretty cheap so I would try it if you think it could help. I tried it and got no benefit (IBS-D).


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

I started taking it 4 days ago and still had 2 episodes, will try it til it's gone. I have ibs-a.Steve


----------



## babybird (Sep 16, 2006)

steve1124 said:


> I started taking it 4 days ago and still had 2 episodes, will try it til it's gone. I have ibs-a.Steve


----------



## babybird (Sep 16, 2006)

i do not know what ibs-a is. I am IBS-C and D. It varies. I took the digestive advantage and i lived in the bathroom. Made my bowels overactive. I stopped taking it and it took several days for this side effect to wear off.


----------



## David 613 (Jan 14, 2011)

babybird said:


> i do not know what ibs-a is.


IBS-A means "Irritable Bowel Syndrome Alternate." I.e., alternates between IBS-D and IBS-C. I got this info off of Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBS-A.


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, ibs-a alters between D & C. I am in the 8th day of it, I do not see any change in my bowels although my Dr. suggested metamucil two days ago & there seems to be something a little different in a good eay.


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

8th day of digestive advantage.


----------



## RichardW (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been taking Digestive Advantage for a couple of years. For a while some combination of that plus mirtazapine (an anti depressant) gave me a huge boost in my quality of life. I genuinely stopped thinking about IBS.Unfortunately of late it didn't seem to be having a good effect, and I've stopped taking it.It's worth a go. My one concern is whether flooding your gut with bacteria is a good long term idea. I would love to know if there are studies.


----------



## VickiWin (Mar 4, 2011)

Keep in mind that research that I have found says that the active ingredient in Digestive Advantage can take up to 2 weeks and sometimes 4 weeks to get the full affect. I have had good results with Digestive Advantage: intensive Bowel Support. This is my second week taking it 3x a day.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I personally found value in Digestive Advantage IBS. When I took it, I used it for almost 1 year with no ill effects.Jeff


----------



## Elizabeth Jones (Oct 15, 2014)

Since childhood I had a history of bowel movement fluctuations. I've experienced all the tests but never diagnosed anything. I finally got Digestive Advantage IBS after a week I had standard, regular, mainly frequent BMs for the very first time in my life. It had been awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wanna suggest you to try at least once, definitely you will get positive result.
Must read reviews of Digestive Advantage before buying it www.colonhealthmagazine.com/colon-products-review/digestive-advantage.html


----------

